# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسائل دكتوراه نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية في مجال القانون الاداري

## مروه

* رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية

في مجال

 القانون الاداري

اضغط هنا لتحميل الملف

منقول

*http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/shaimaaatalla

----------


## معمري يوسف رمزي

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## معمري يوسف رمزي

إلى الدكتور هيثم الفقي ما رأيك في موظف كاتب ضبط بالمحكمة توبع جنائيا بتهمة الحصول على وثيقة إدارية بدون وجه حق وأدين بعقوبة بشهرين حبس غير نافذة وبعد الإدانة طعن أمام المحكمة العليا وعند إنتظار تأسيسه للطعن أمام المحكمة العليا وعندما كان موقوفا عن العمل ترشح لوظيفة أخرى هي ضابط في إدارة السجون في نفس الوزارة وزارة العدل وتم تثبيته وتكريمه على المجهودات الجبارة نظرا لخصوصيته في الكفاءة والجاهزية والخبرة وبعد ذلك تم توقيفه كذلك من الوظيفة الثانية وإمتثل أمام لجنة التأديب في وظيفته الولى وتم تسريحه بدون غشعار مسبق أو تعويض وتم تأييده من طرف لجنة الطعن التأديبية وإمتثل كذلك أمام لجنة التأديب في الوظيفة الثانية وتم تسريحه وتم كذلك تأييده من طرف لجنة الطعن مع العلم أن رئيس وأعضاء لجنة الطعن التأديبية هي نفسها، إني أتعرض لإضظهاد مهني حقير في دولة الحق والقانون، هل من حل قانوني

----------


## دكتورة رحاب

السلام عليكم 

انابحاول افتح المرفقات دي مش بتفتح معايا خالص


دكتورة رحاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> انابحاول افتح المرفقات دي مش بتفتح معايا خالص
> 
> 
> دكتورة رحاب


بادىء ذى بدء نود وأن نرحب بسيادتك فى المنتدى .وننتظر مشاركات سيادتك القانونية الهادفة.
الملف أمكن فتحه دون صعوبة, من الممكن أن يكون هناك ضعف فى الاتصال بشبكة الانترنت من جهة سيادتك ...
ورأيت أن أنقل لسيادتك ما بداخل الملفات هنا كى تستطيعى سيادتك الاطلاع على ما بها من معلومات وهى كالتالى:





Title
PublishLocation
Publisher
publishYear
ShelfLocation 
Le contrat de concession de service bublic ou B.O.T. en droit francais et egyptien etude compareede l’evolution contemporaine
Paris
Cherif Khater 

162 

الرقابة على الوقائع فى قضاء الإلغاء
الاسكندرية
السيد سليمان


117 

نظرية الدفاع القضائى عن الدولة

القاهرة
(- 1900 ) 
106 

مبدأ المساواة فى الدساتير العربية
القاهرة
شحاته أبو زيد شحاته دياب
(- 1900 ) 
145 

العقد الإدارى وقضاء الإلغاء
الإسكندرية
جمال عثمان
[ 1900 ] 
185 

الرقابة الإدارية على الجهاز الإدارى للدولة بين علم الإدارة والقانون الإدارى
القاهرة
حسين محمد
[- 1900 ] 
160 

نظرية القرار الإدارى المضاد
الزقازيق
دعاء شفيق
[- 1900 ] 
165 

حالة الطوارئ وسلطات الضبط الإدارى
القاهرة
محمد الوكيل
[- 1900 ] 
157 

تقدير كفاية العاملين بالخدمة المدنية فى علم الادارة العامة فى القانون الادارى
القاهرة
فاروق ابراهيم
[- 1900 ] 
35 

مسئولية الدولة عن عمل السلطة القضائية
القاهرة
محمود محمود مصطفى

1938 

111 

تطور المركز الدولى للسودان
الاسكندرية
سمير المنقباوى

1958 

82 

نظرية المؤسسة العامة المهنية فى القانون الادارى
القاهرة
محمد بكر القبانى

1962 

21 

سريان القرار الادارى
القاهرة
محمود حلمى مصطفى

1962 

20 

نظرية الاعتداء المادى فى القانون الادارى
القاهرة
مصطفى كيره

1964 

18 

حالة الطوارئ في القانون المقارن وفي تشريع الجمهورية العربية المتحدة
الاسكندرية
زكريا محفوظ

1966 

51 

حالة الطوارئ في القانون المقارن وفي تشريع الجمهورية العربية المتحدة
الاسكندرية
زكريا محفوظ

1966 

67 

نظرية المؤسسة العامة وتطبيقها فى التشريع العراقى
القاهرة
سعد العلوش

1967 

14 

تولية الوظائف العامة
القاهرة
محمد السيد محمد الدماص

1969 

31 

المرأة والوظيفة العامة
القاهرة
أميمة فؤاد مهنا

1970 

24 

النظرية العامة للاصلاح الاداري
القاهرة
محمد حسان رستم

1970 

56 

نظام التمويل فى الإدارة المحلية
القاهرة
عماد فرج الخياط

1970 

155 

آثار حكم الإلغاء
القاهرة
عبد المنعم عبد العظيم جيره

1970 

98 

الولايات المتحدة العربية
القاهرة
زهير مقيد

1970 

97 

القيادة الادارية
القاهرة
خميس السيد اسماعيل

1971 

36 

تنظيم استخدام الفضاء
القاهرة
محمد وفيق أبو أتله

1971 

84 

القيادة الادارية
القاهرة
خميس حسن

1971 

8 

القضاء الادارى ومبدأ سيادة القانون فى الاسلام
الاسكندرية
عبد الله مرسى مسعد

1972 

13 

مبدأ المساواه فى الاسلام
الاسكندرية
فؤاد أحمد

1972 

25 

اللامركزية المحلية ورقابة السلطة المركزية فى ليبيا
القاهرة
صبرى توفيق جمودة

1972 

32 

القضاء الاداري ومبدأ سيادة القانون في الاسلام
الاسكندرية
عبد الله مرسى سعد

1972 

87 

الجريمة التأدبية بين القانون الادارى وعلم الادارة العامة
القاهرة
محمد مختار محمد عثمان

1973 

16 

الاتجاهات المعاصرة فى نظم الادارة المحلية
القاهرة
عادل محمود حمدى

1973 

7 

نظرية الجزاءات فى العقد الإدارى
القاهرة
عبد المجيد محمد محمد فياض

1974 

6 

الفعل التأديبى فى قانون العمل
القاهرة
على حسن

1974 

5 

الحريات العامة في الفكر والنظام السياسي في الاسلام
القاهرة
عبد الحكيم حسن محمد عبد الله

1974 

57 

الحريات العامة في الفكر والنظام السياسي في الاسلام
القاهرة
عبد الحكيم حسن محمد عبد الله

1974 
57/م 
سريان المعاهدات علي الدول غير الأطراف
القاهرة
عادل عزت السنجقلي

1974 

74 

مبدأ المساواة في الوظيفة العامة
القاهرة
طلعت حرب محفوظ محمد

1974 

93 

السلطة الرئاسية
القاهرة
حسن عواضه

1975 

65 

فكرة السبب فى القرار الادارى
القاهرة
محمد حسنين عبد العال

1975 

12 

سلطة الإدارة فى تعديل العقد الإدارى
القاهرة
على عبد العزيز الفحام

1975 

103 

فلسفة العقوبة التأديبية وأهدافها
القاهرة
مصطفى عفيفى

1976 

102 

نظرية الاثبات فى القانون الادارى
القاهرة
أحمد كمال

1976 

22 

الاعداد والتدريب الادارى بين النظرية والتطبيق
القاهرة
حسين الدورى

1976 

33 

عمال الادارة وحرية الرأى
عين شمس
عبد المنعم فهمى

1977 

17 

النظام القانونى للأجور والمرتبات فى الوظيفة العامة
القاهرة
حماد محمد شطا السملاوى

1977 

114 

الجزاء التأديبي للموظف العام في القانون العراقي
القاهرة
عبد القادر عبد الحافظ صالح الشيخلي

1978 

66 

النظام الإتحادى فى الإمارات العربية
القاهرة
عادل الطبطبائى

1978 

3 

النظام القانونى لنظرية الحوافز فى الوظيفة العامة
القاهرة
نبيل اسماعيل رسلان

1978 

4 

سلطات الضبط الاداري في الظروف الاستثنائية
القاهرة
محمد شريف اسماعيل عبد المجيد

1979 

49 

السلطة التأديبية
القاهرة
عمرو فؤاد أحمد بركات

1979 

2 

التفويض فى الاختصاص
القاهرة
بشار جميل يوسف عبد الهادى

1979 

113 

نظرية التفويض الادارى
القاهرة
محمود ابراهيم أحمد الوالى

1979 

46 

إنقضاء الدعوى التأديبية
القاهرة
محمد محمود ندا

1980 

9 

مبدأ المساواة فى الوظيفة العامة
القاهرة
طلعت حرب محفوظ

1980 

104 

إيقاف العاملين المدنيين بالدولة
القاهرة
رفعت المصيلحى محمد النجار

1981 

64 

نهاية القرار الادارى من غير طريق القضاء
القاهرة
حسنى درويش عبد الحميد

1981 

39 

ضمانات الحرية في مواجهة سلطات الضبط الاداري
القاهرة
منيب محمد ربيع

1981 

88 

نفاذ القرارات الادارية
القاهرة
محمد عبد العال السناري

1981 

89 

دور القضاء الجزائرى فى المنازعات
القاهرة
حسن بسيونى

1981 

34 

الرقابة علي أعمال السلطة القائمة علي حالة الطوارئ
القاهرة
حقي اسماعيل بربوني

1981 

96 

الرقابة القضائية على أعمال الإدارة فى السودان بين نظام القضاء الموحد ونظام القضاء المزدوج
القاهرة
العطا بن عوف العطا

1982 

110 

النظام القانوني للموظف العام في الجمهورية العربية اليمنية
القاهرة
أحمد عبد الرحمن شرف الدين

1983 

68 

السلطة الرئاسية بين الفاعلية والضمان
القاهرة
محمد هيكل

1983 

69 

سلطة التأديب في الوظيفة العامة بين الادارة والقضاء
القاهرة
مليكة الصاروخ

1983 

72 

العلاقة بين القانون واللائحة التنفيذية في الظروف العادية
القاهرة
حاتم أبو الفتوح

1983 

50 

إضراب العاملين
القاهرة
ناصف إمام سعد هلال

1984 

105 

العلاقة بين القانون واللائحة
القاهرة
عبد العظيمعبد السلام عبد الحميد

1984 

70 

المعيار المميز للعمل القضائى
القاهرة
بدر خان عبد الحكيم إبراهيم

1984 

27 

النظرية العامة للعرف الاداري
المنصورة
برهان خليل رزيق

1984 

58 

النظرية العامة للعرف الاداري
المنصورة
برهان خليل رزيق

1984 

91 

الاتجاهات الحديثة فى القيادة الادارية
القاهرة
محسن العبودى

1984 

37 

تشكيل المجالس المحلية واثرة على كفايتها
القاهرة
خالد على سمارة

1984 

43 

تنفيذ الاحكام الادارية والاشكالات المتعلقة بها
القاهرة
حسنى سعد عبد الواحد

1984 

45 

سيادة الأمة وموقف الاسلام منها
القاهرة
منصور صالح فاضل العواصلة

1984 

78 

مبدأ التعسف فى استعمال الحق فى القانون الدولى
القاهرة
سعيد سالم جويلى

1985 

44 

نظم الترقية فى الوظيفة العامة
عين شمس
محمد أنس قاسم جعفر

1985 

15 

نظرية سلطات الحرب والظروف الاستثنائية فى الدولتين المدنية والاسلامية
القاهرة
السيد كرات

1985 

23 

مبدأ المساواه في تقلد الوظائف العامة
القاهرة
محمد إبراهيم حسن على

1985 

61 

حرية الإدارة في سحب قراراتها
القاهرة
أرحيم سليمان الكبيش

1986 

52 

عملية اتخاذ القرار الشرطي
القاهرة
عماد حسين حسن عبد الله

1986 

53 

حرية الإدارة فى سحب قراراتها
القاهرة
رحيم سليمان الكبيس

1986 
133/م 
حرية الإدارة فى سحب قراراتها
القاهرة
رحيم سليمان الكبيس

1986 
133/م1 
حرية الإدارة فى سحب قراراتها
القاهرة
رحيم سليمان الكبيس

1986 
133/م2 
التنمية القيادية في الشرطة
القاهرة
جميل خليل

1986 

94 

إسلوب ادارة الشرطة في ضوء نظام المحليات
القاهرة
أشرف عبد الغنى الهراس

1987 

95 

نطاق الشرعية الاجرائية فى الظروف الاستثنائية
القاهرة
جميل يوسف قدورة كتكت

1987 

29 

قضاء الأمور الادارية المستعجلة
القاهرة
محمد منير

1988 

71 

مسئولية الموظف العام عن تنفيذ أوامر رؤسائه إدارياً وجنائياً ومدنياً
المنصورة
مصطفي عبد المقصود سليم

1988 

63 

فصل الموظف العام
القاهرة
عناد رضوان محمود جراح

1988 

132 

مبدأ سلطات الإدارة بين القانون الرومانى والفقه الإسلامى
القاهرة
السيد عبد الحميد فوده

1989 

131 

الرقابة القضائية علي التناسب في القرار الاداري
المنصورة
محمد الزهيري

1989 

60 

التدريب واثرة فى مستوى اداء القيادات الوسطى مع التطبيق على جهاز الشرطة
القاهرة
السيد الوزان

1989 

30 

الاجراءات الاحتياطية للتأديب فى الوظيفة العامة
القاهرة
محمد أحمد مصطفى عبد الرحمن

1990 

122 

رقابة القضاء لاعمال الدولة
القاهرة
وحيد رأفت

1990 

28 

الرقابة الادارية
القاهرة
عيد مسعود الجهنى

1990 

48 

الرقابة على آداء الخدمات العامة
القاهرة
مصطفى ممدوح محمد

1990 

83 

Le Droit Prix Dans Le Marche Public De Travaux
Paris
Mohammed Abdelwahed 
1991 

144 

مسئولية الدولة عن أعمال الضبط الإدارى
القاهرة
عاشور سليمان صالح شوايل

1991 

136 

مسئولية الدولة عن أعمال الضبط الإدارى
القاهرة
عاشور سليمان صالح شوايل

1991 
136/م 
دور العلاقات العامة والانسانية فى التجمعات العسكرية الشرطية
القاهرة
حمدى محمد شعبان

1991 

77 

المسئولية التأدبية للموظف العام
القاهرة
محمد جودت الملط

1991 

47 

سلطة التأديب بين الادارة والقضاء
القاهرة
فهمى محمد اسماعيل عزت

1991 

42 

معايير اختيار القادة
القاهرة
جمال الدين عبد العال

1991 

86 

اجراءات التنظيم الداخلي للادارة ورقابة القضاء
المنصورة
سعد قنديل

1991 

73 

النظام القانوني للعمد
الزقازيق
عبد الرؤف هاشم محمد بسيوني

1991 

59 

الرقابة على الوقائع فى قضاء الالغاء
الاسكندرية
السيد محمد ابراهيم سليمان

1991 

19 

الرقابة على الوقائع فى قضاء الالغاء
الاسكندرية
السيد محمد ابراهيم سليمان

1991 

75 

معايير اختيار القادة وأثرها فى تقدم الإدارة
القاهرة
جمال الدين عبد العال

1991 

175 

واجب الطاعة فى الوظيفة العامة
القاهرة
عاصم أحمد عجيلة

1991 

1 

فكرة المنفعة العامة فى نزع الملكية الخاصة (نظرية الموازنة)
الاسكندرية
أحمد أحمد الموافى

1992 

101 

الهجرة الوافدة من منظور أمني
القاهرة
محمد صديق

1992 

76 

أثر الطعن علي التنفيذ في القانون المصري والفرنسي
أسيوط
عبد المحسن سيد ريان عمار

1992 

85 

تطور البناء التظيمى لوزارة الداخلية
القاهرة
محمد مدحت

1992 

26 

أثر القضاء الإدارى على النشاط الإدارى للدولة
القاهرة
صلاح يوسف عبد العليم

1992 

123 

الرقابة القضائية علي ملاءمة القرارات الادارية
أسيوط
ثروت أحمد

1992 

90 

حرية الرأى والرقابة على المصنفات
القاهرة
محمد سليمان

1992 

81 

الهجرة الوافدة من منظور أمنى
القاهرة
محمد صديق

1992 

138 

شكل الدولة وأثره فى تنظيم مرفق الأمن
القاهرة
على على

1993 

80 

سلطة الادارة فى انهاء العقد الادارى
الزقازيق
محمد السيد

1993 

38 

سلطة الادارة فى انهاء العقد الادارى بالارادة المنفردة
طنطا
السلال سعيد جمعة الهويدى

1994 

41 

المسئولية دون خطأ للمرافق الطبية العامة
القاهرة
حمدى عمر

1995 

79 

الإطار القانونى لإطاعة أمر الرئيس فى الوظيفة العامة
أكاديمية الشرطة القاهرة
محمد الشحات

1995 

109 

حرية الإدارة فى سحب قرارتها
القاهرة
أرحيم سليمان الكبيش

1995 

100 

الإطار القانونى لأطاعة الرئيس فى الوظيفة العامة
القاهرة
محمد محمود على الشحات

1995 

173 

التفويض فى القانون الإدارى
القاهرة
حسن حسين عبد الهادى شرف

1996 

107 

حدود السلطة والمسئولية الإشرافية مع التطبيقى على الشرطة
القاهرة
سمير محمود قطب أحمد سلطان

1996 

108 

الأحكام الاجرائية والموضوعية للتظلم فى القرارات الإدارية
طنطا
عبد الله محمد محمود

1996 

115 

دور القاضي الاداري في حماية حق الملكية الفردية
المنصورة
ممدوح درويش

1996 

92 

الحماية القضائية لحقوق الإنسان
القاهرة
أحمد جاد جاد منصور

1997 

124 

مبدأ المساواة أمام المرافق العامة
القاهرة
محمد المتولى السيد

1997 

125 

النظرية العامة للتأديب فى الوظيفة العامة فى القانون الليبى
القاهرة
نصر الدين القاضى

1997 

119 

اختيار القيادة الإدارية بين القانون العام وعلم الإدارة
القاهرة
صابر الحسينى محمود الجندى

1997 

120 

سلطة تأديب الموظف العام فى القانون اليمنى المقارن
القاهرة
محسن غالب عبد الله محسن

1997 

121 

مدى الرقابة القضائية على إجراءات الانتخاب للسلطات الإدارية والسياسية
القاهرة
زكريا المصرى

1998 

118 

التنظيم القانونى للانتخابات المحلية
المنصورة
محمد على

1998 

116 

الوصاية على الهيئات المحلية
القاهرة
محمد محمد ابراهيم رمضان

1998 

11 

تأثير المنظور البيئى على تنظيم وزارة الداخلية
القاهرة
عبد الرحمن محمد عبد الله بدر الدين

1999 

174 

نظرية الدولة فى الإسلام
الإسكندرية
عبده علبة

2000 

183 

الإستراتيجية الأمنية وأسس تطبيقها بدولة الكويت
القاهرة
عبد الله محمد الطريجى

2000 

177 

الانحراف بالسلطة كسبب لالغاء القرار الإدارى
القاهرة
عبد العزيز خليفة

2000 

130 

دور الأجهزة الرقابية فى الرقابة على تنفيذ الموازنة العامة للدولة
القاهرة
أشرف السيد حامد قبال

2000 

143 

دور الأجهزة الرقابية فى الرقابة على تنفيذ الموازنة العامة للدولة
القاهرة
أشرف السيد حامد قبال

2000 
143/م 
مبدأ المشروعية وتطبيقاته فى النظام الجماهيرى
القاهرة
محمود عمر معتوق على

2001 

146 

مبدأ المشروعية وتطبيقاته فى النظام الجماهيرى
القاهرة
محمود عمر معتوق على

2001 
146/م 
الرقابة الإدارية فى الجمهورية اليمنية
القاهرة
إلهام محمد عبد الملك المتوكل

2001 

137 

الإيجاب والقبول فى العقد الإدارى
القاهرة
مهند نوح

2001 

139 

الإيجاب والقبول فى العقد الإدارى
القاهرة
مهند نوح

2001 

139 

التعاقد من الباطن فى نطاق العقود الإدارية
القاهرة
نجم حمد الأحمد

2001 

140 

الإثبات بالقرائن فى القانون الإدارى والشريعة الإسلامية
القاهرة
محمد عطا الله

2001 

141 

الإثبات بالقرائن فى القانون الإدارى والشريعة الإسلامية
القاهرة
محمد عطا الله

2001 

141 

نظرية العقد السياسى
القاهرة
طارق الشهاوى

2001 

142 

نظرية العقد السياسى
القاهرة
طارق الشهاوى

2001 

142 

نظرية العقد السياسى
القاهرة
طارق الشهاوى

2001 

142 

الرقابة القضائية على ركن السبب فى إجراءات الضبط الإدارى
القاهرة
رضا عبد الله حجازى

2001 

134 

الرقابة القضائية على ركن السبب فى إجراءات الضبط الإدارى
القاهرة
رضا عبد الله حجازى

2001 

135 

الضبط الإدارى فى مجال البناء والتعمير
الاسكندرية
السيد أحمد محمد مرجان

2001 

135 

الضبط الإدارى فى مجال البناء والتعمير
الإسكندرية
السيد مرجان

2001 

182 

حدود السلطة التشريعية
القاهرة
أحمد محمد أمين محمد

2001 

147 

حدود السلطة التشريعية
القاهرة
أحمد محمد أمين محمد

2001 
147/م1 
حدود السلطة التشريعية
القاهرة
أحمد محمد أمين محمد

2001 
147/م 
المعالجة القضائية والسياسية للإنحراف التشريعى
القاهرة
عبد المنعم عبد الحميد إبراهيم شرف

2001 
148/م 
المعالجة القضائية والسياسية للإنحراف التشريعى
القاهرة
عبد المنعم عبد الحميد إبراهيم شرف

2001 
148/م2 
المعالجة القضائية والسياسية للإنحراف التشريعى
القاهرة
عبد المنعم عبد الحميد إبراهيم شرف

2001 

148 

المعالجة القضائية والسياسية للإنحراف التشريعى
القاهرة
عبد المنعم عبد الحميد إبراهيم شرف

2001 
148/م1 
نفاذ القرارات الإدارية وسريانها فى حق الأفراد
القاهرة
محمد السيد عبد المجيد البيرق

2002 

149 

نفاذ القرارات الإدارية وسريانها فى حق الأفراد
القاهرة
محمد السيد عبد المجيد البيرق

2002 

156 

التناسب بين الجريمة التأديبية والعقوبة التأديبية
أسيوط
محمد سيد أحمد محمد

2002 

150 

التناسب بين الجريمة التأديبية والعقوبة التأديبية
أسيوط
محمد سيد أحمد محمد

2002 
150/م 
ممارسة الموظف للحريات العامة فى القانون الإدارى والقانون الدولى
أسيوط
السيد عبد الحميد محمد عبد القادر

2002 

151 

ممارسة الموظف للحريات العامة فى القانون الإدارى والقانون الدولى
أسيوط
السيد عبد الحميد محمد عبد القادر

2002 
151/م 
ممارسة الموظف للحريات العامة فى القانون الإدارى والقانون الدولى
أسيوط
السيد عبد الحميد محمد عبد القادر

2002 
151/م1 
فكرة التحول فى القرارات الإدارية
القاهرة
رأفت حسين

2002 

158 

الإتجاه إلى خلق نظرية عامة فى القانون الإدارى لحماية المستهلك
أسيوط
راضى عبد المعطى على السيد

2002 

154 

النظرية العامة للإستقالة
طنطا
عبد اللطيف عودة

2002 

152 

التخطيط لإدارة الأزمة الأمنية
القاهرة
عبد الله عبد العزيز الفواز

2002 

172 

الضبط الإدارى والحياد الوظيفى
القاهرة
فرحات محمد فهمى السبكى

2002 

168 

الضبط الإدارى سلطانه وحدوده فى دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة
القاهرة
محمد عبيد أحمد الحساوى القحطانى

2003 

169 

عقد امتياز المرفق العام
القاهرة
إبراهيم الشهاوى

2003 

161 

الإدارة الإستشارية ودور القضاء الإدارى فى الرقابة عليها
القاهرة
حمدى أبو النور السيد عويس

2003 

163 

بطلان إجراءات التقاضى امام القضاء الإدارى
أسيوط
مصطفى الشربينى

2003 

164 

الأحزاب السياسية
القاهرة
مصطفي عبد الجواد محمود السيد

2003 

54 

مسئولية الإدارة عن أعمالها المادية المشروعة
أسيوط
كامل عبد السميع محمود

2003 

153 

النظام القانونى للتراخيص النووية والإشعاعية
القاهرة
أيمن مرعى

2003 

159 

البيروقراطية فى الإدارة المحلية
الإسكندرية
محمد عبد الوهاب

2003 

184 

الحق فى سلامة الغذاء من التلوث فى تشريعات البيئة
الإسكندرية
محمد محمد عبده إ مام

2003 

181 

الفاعلية الأمنية فى إدارة الأزمات
القاهرة
على صلاح الدين الحاج

2004 

179 

رقابة القضاء الإدارى الكويتى على أعمال الإدارة
القاهرة
ناصر غنيم الزبير

2004 

180 

تخطيط البرامج التدريبية الشرطية
القاهرة
جاسم محمد البكر

2004 

176 

اختصاص المحكمة الدستورية العليا بالتفسير
القاهرة
شاكر راضى شاكر

2004 

178 

الصراع بين السلطة والحرية
القاهرة
عبد الوهاب محمد عبده خليل

2004 

55 

التهديد كعنصر من عناصر الأزمة الأمنية وأساليب مواجهته
القاهرة
أحمد إبراهيم نصر

2004 

170 

سلطة الشرطة فى إقامة الأجانب
القاهرة
صباح عبد الرحمن حسن عبد الله الغيص

2004 

171 

المسئولية التأديبية لضباط الشرطة
أسيوط
محمود فايز

2004 

166 

الرقابة القضائية على قرارات الضبط الخاصة بالأجانب
القاهرة
أمل جاب الله

2004 

167 

مبدأ الإشراف القضائى على الإقتراع العام
طنطا
عبد اللاه الشقانى

2005 

186 

الإزدواج الوظيفى والعضوى بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية فى الأنظمة السياسية المعاصرة
المنصورة
أيمن شريف

2005 

187 

ولاية القضاء الإدارى فى دولة الكويت
القاهرة
خالد العصيمى

2005 

189 

الضمانات الإجرائية فى التأديب
القاهرة
سعد العنزى

2005 

191 

دور العوامل البيئية فى اختيار عضو البرلمان
القاهرة
محمود حجازى

2005 

192 

سلطة تأديب الموظف العام فى النظام القانونى الأردنى والنظام المقارن
القاهرة
نوفان العقيل

2005 

193 

موقف قاضى الإلغاء فى سلطة الإدارة فى تسبيب القرارات الإدارية
القاهرة
أشرف أبو المجد

2005 

190 

دور القاضي الإداري في خلق القاعدة القانونية
جامعة أسيوط
حسن حسن

2005 

194 

الاتجاهات الحديثة في عقود الالتزام
أسيوط
دويب عبد العظيم

2006 

197 

سلطات الضبط الإداري أثناء حالة الطوارئ في مصر وفرنسا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
المنوفية
فيصل إسماعيل

2006 

198 

الخصائص المميزة لدعوى الالفاء عن الدعوى العادية
اسيوط
صافى على

2006 

195 

الرقابة القضائية على الجزاءات التأديبية بين االمشروعية والملائمة
طنطا
محمد الجبرى

2006 

196 

الغلو فى الجزاء وأثره على مدى صحة القرار الإدارى
القاهرة
على حسن على عبد الجيد

2007 

202

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> إلى الدكتور هيثم الفقي ما رأيك في موظف كاتب ضبط بالمحكمة توبع جنائيا بتهمة الحصول على وثيقة إدارية بدون وجه حق وأدين بعقوبة بشهرين حبس غير نافذة وبعد الإدانة طعن أمام المحكمة العليا وعند إنتظار تأسيسه للطعن أمام المحكمة العليا وعندما كان موقوفا عن العمل ترشح لوظيفة أخرى هي ضابط في إدارة السجون في نفس الوزارة وزارة العدل وتم تثبيته وتكريمه على المجهودات الجبارة نظرا لخصوصيته في الكفاءة والجاهزية والخبرة وبعد ذلك تم توقيفه كذلك من الوظيفة الثانية وإمتثل أمام لجنة التأديب في وظيفته الولى وتم تسريحه بدون غشعار مسبق أو تعويض وتم تأييده من طرف لجنة الطعن التأديبية وإمتثل كذلك أمام لجنة التأديب في الوظيفة الثانية وتم تسريحه وتم كذلك تأييده من طرف لجنة الطعن مع العلم أن رئيس وأعضاء لجنة الطعن التأديبية هي نفسها، إني أتعرض لإضظهاد مهني حقير في دولة الحق والقانون، هل من حل قانوني


مرحبا بك أخ / معمرى يوسف رمزى كعضو فى المنتدى , ويسعدنا تواجدك بالمنتدى ....
الواضح من الاسم الذى اشتركت به فى المنتدى أنه مغربى ولكننى بحاجة الى تأكيد منك 
بذلك, فالقوانين كما تعرف تختلف من دولة الى أخرى وان كنت أعتقد من السرد الذى ذكرته 
بأنك قد تعرضت "لشطط فى استعمال السلطة"....
فى انتظار ردك لتحديد الدولة التى تنتمى اليها.....هل الوثيقة الادارية التى اتهمت بأنك قد تحصلت عليها أنت الوحيد الذى لك سيطرة عليها أم يشترك معك آآخرون......هل كانت تتعلق هذه الوثيقة بدعوى متداولة ....ماهو موضوع هذه الدعوى...

----------


## معمري يوسف رمزي

أنا من الجزائر والوثيقة التي أتهمت بسببها هي عبارة عن نسخة من عقد زواج قدمتها لرئيسي في العمل للحصول على سكن وظيفي ، تثبت أني متزوج وظهر فيما بعد أنها غير مسجلة في سجلات الحالة المدنية بالبلدية والوثيقة حررت في مصالح البلدية ولا دخل لي فيها والزواج العرفي واقع

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> أنا من الجزائر والوثيقة التي أتهمت بسببها هي عبارة عن نسخة من عقد زواج قدمتها لرئيسي في العمل للحصول على سكن وظيفي ، تثبت أني متزوج وظهر فيما بعد أنها غير مسجلة في سجلات الحالة المدنية بالبلدية والوثيقة حررت في مصالح البلدية ولا دخل لي فيها والزواج العرفي واقع


شكرا للرد أخ / معمرى سأبحث لك الموضوع فى القانون الجزائرى وسأبحث لك عن حل قانونى باذن الله فى أقرب وقت .....

----------


## بوحصة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
  استفسر عن المواضيع في القانون الاداري لرسائل الدكتوراة  اود ان اعمل رسالة دكتوراة وانا من الامارات العربية المتحدة كي تتناسب معي في الامارات لان القانون الاداري في بلدي حديث نسبياً . 
                                                                                      وشكراً على الاستفادة من الاراء

----------


## أحمد إبراهيم علي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
بخصوص رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات 

المصرية في مجال القانون الاداري 
ياريت توضيح كيفية تشغيل الملف المرفق .
  وشكرا علي حسن تعاونكم معنا .

 :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## ياسر جمعه

يارب نقدر نستفيد علشان ندعى لصاحب المجهود

----------


## معمري يوسف رمزي

الدكتور المحترم أريد إفادة عاجلة من طرفكم
أنا موظف جزائري رفعت دعوى إلغاء ضد وزير القطاع الذي أنتمي إليه ضد القرار الصادر عنه بتاريخ28/3/2009 القاضي بتسريحي من الوظيفة وركزت في طلباتي على أن القرار المطعون فيه صدر في ظل سريان القانون الأساسي العام للوظيفة العمومية بتاريخ15/07/2006 والتي تنص مادته الثالثة على أنه يتم تطبيقه حين صدور المراسيم التنفيذية المطبقة على كل قطاع وبالفعل صدر المرسوم التنفيذي المطبق على فئة وظيفتي بتاريخ24/12/2008 وعليه رغم أن الإجراءات التمهيدية للدعوى التاديبية بدأت في12/01/2005 بتوقيفي عن العمل ومثولي أمام لجنة التأديب تم في23/07/2005 وصدر قرار بتسريحي وبعد الطعن تم مثولي بتاريخ05/10/2005 وتم تأجيلها إلى غاية21/11/2008 وفيها صدر قرار عن لجنة الطعن قضى بتأييد قرار لجنة التأديب الرامي إلى تسريحي.
الدكتور المحترم رغم أن الإجراءات التمهيدية كانت في ظل سريان المرسوم 85/59 المؤرخ في23/03/1985 المتضمن القانون الأساسي النموذي المطبق على عمال المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية إلا أن القرار تم إتخاذه من قبل مفوض الوزير السيد المدير العام للموارد البشرية يوم28/03/2009، هل القانون الواجب التطبيق هو القانون السابق أو الحالي، أغيثوني بإفادتكم وتقبلوا فائق الإحترام

----------


## زهير

نأمل من الإستاذة مروة المساعدة في كيفية الإطلاع على رسالة الماجستير

----------


## حنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته      شكرا جزيلا على هذه العناوين لكن ألايمكن تحميل محتوى الرسائل   ؟

----------


## خالدمفتاح

بخصوص رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية ياريت توضيح طريقة فتحها او تحميلها

----------


## fadili777

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

